# alucard(hellsing) vs twilightverse



## death1217 (Jan 1, 2010)

i made this thread for someone
bloodlusted 
fight takes place in grassy land
pis/cis off


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 1, 2010)

Been done before. Alucard horribly stomps. Twilight loses in more ways than one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2010)

That was just an example of a thread which was funny...

I didn't mean "make it".

Repeating it like this infects the scenario with unfunny and anti-lulz.


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

Alucard eats them for breakfast


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sure Alucard has better taste than that.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 1, 2010)

its been done before? .............search function must be broken


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

i know neo and death1217, wasted thread my friend


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate these "I made this thread because my friend/brother/sister/whatever said something" threads. This is just one of those in disguise.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

i sense no lulz here


----------



## Medusa (Jan 1, 2010)

edwars' homo body sparkles alucard's eyes explode


----------



## death1217 (Jan 1, 2010)

Medusa said:


> edwars' homo body sparkles alucard's eyes explode



This is pretty lulzy kurou


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Alucard kills them all for being trash.



death1217 said:


> its been done before? .............search function must be broken



No the search function is just crap is all.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

death1217 said:


> This is pretty lulzy kurou



lol it is actually but i believe it was said before


----------



## death1217 (Jan 1, 2010)

Argh where are the lulz this was supposed to generate ....would alucard even consider them vampires ....the fastest of them wasn't even supersonic right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

death1217 said:


> Argh where are the lulz this was supposed to generate ....would alucard even consider them vampires ....the fastest of them wasn't even supersonic right?



He'd consider them trash, and barely worth his attention.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jan 1, 2010)

Spite thread is spite. Should've been Narutoverse instead, dawg.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Marly said:


> Spite thread is spite. Should've been Narutoverse instead, dawg.



I believe Alucard has beaten them once upon a time as well.


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

Marly said:


> Spite thread is spite. Should've been Narutoverse instead, dawg.



still nothing is gonna change,another ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) verse is going down


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 1, 2010)

death1217 said:


> i made this thread for someone
> bloodlusted
> fight takes place in grassy land
> pis/cis off



Are you serious? Did you just send the king of vampires, the single strongest vampire (thanks to shroddy) to fight gay, diamond studded homos? 

Alucard goes doggy-style on them :ho


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> He'd consider them trash, and barely worth his attention.



he'd probably consider them dog shit :ho.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

done before but i'mma post it anyway. 








Banhammer saves the thread. An hero to us all


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> done before but i'mma post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must spread before giving rep to Banhammer again...


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 1, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> he'd probably consider them dog shit :ho.



This is an insult, even for the dog shit


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> done before but i'mma post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now this was hilarious


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> done before but i'mma post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone thinks that after pounding edward to the ground he's gonna give a different pounding to ella? :ho he has a new girl for his harem 



Emperor Joker said:


> Must spread before giving rep to Banhammer again...


haha, i just did it


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 1, 2010)

^ella not good enough for him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> ^ella not good enough for him.



More like Bella deserves to have her head blown off too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 1, 2010)

where's the one where Alucard uses Edward as a disco ball


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> More like Bella deserves to have her head blown off too.



if you "fall in love" with you stalker, you DESERVE to have your head blown clean off


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> where's the one where Alucard uses Edward as a disco ball


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 1, 2010)

yes, that's the one


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 1, 2010)

MINE EYSENS!!! I NEIN SEENEN!!!!


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Isnt Alucard omnipresent in a quantum level? He is like a lesser Dr Manhattan


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2010)

Banhammer brings lulz to the thread.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 2, 2010)

banhammer thou hast saved this thread


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

Why do people make threads here to settle arguments with friends and brothers/sisters?

We don't care.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 2, 2010)

Alucard experiences explosive projectile vomiting from the sheer revulsion at the thought of them being vampires


----------



## death1217 (Jan 3, 2010)

i shall do the duty of op and bring lulz


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure (especially after Banhammer's post) that this belongs in the Joke Battledome.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 3, 2010)

death1217 said:


> i shall do the duty of op and bring lulz



    

it wasn't funny the first time...and now it's even worse..........


----------



## death1217 (Jan 3, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> it wasn't funny the first time...and now it's even worse..........



this was the first time what you saw was the second!


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 3, 2010)

death1217 said:


> this was the first time what you saw was the second!



i posted in the other one first, so meh


----------



## death1217 (Jan 3, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> i posted in the other one first, so meh



you have no sense of humor do you?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 4, 2010)

Remember at the end of the first Anime how Alucard walked through a host of synthetic Vampires, shooting them in a variety of places without even bothering to look at them or aim properly?

Yeah, he does that again here.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Jan 4, 2010)

Blindfolded rape stomp.
What should they do? Lure him into the Gay Bar?

Anyway, I'm spamming this link to support my little sister in her Browsergame. Click to donate for her bum.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Blindfolded rape stomp.
> What should they do? Lure him into the Gay Bar?
> 
> Anyway, _I'm spamming_ this link to support _my little sister in her_ Browsergame. Click to donate for her _bum_.



:33

Clickly, clicky and rep for you. i need teh sleep


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Jan 5, 2010)

No really, she's pestering me all day to spam her link around.
And she just slapped me after I explained her, what "pestering" means... 

So just click link again, best do it once a day. 
... I'm so shameless.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Blindfolded rape stomp.
> What should they do? Lure him into the Gay Bar?
> 
> Anyway, I'm spamming this link to support my little sister in her Browsergame. Click to donate for her bum.



Sorry. Don't speaky the german.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 5, 2010)

I clicked again. 7.90 this time.


----------

